# NY Fireworks in Dubai



## xsparky2010x (Apr 25, 2011)

Any suggestions in terms of the best place to view the NY fireworks in Dubai?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking upwards ?

Merry Christmas


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

xsparky2010x said:


> Any suggestions in terms of the best place to view the NY fireworks in Dubai?


Anywhere that won't involve a two hour traffic nightmare trying to get back home afterwards. My penthouse terrace seems to be a good choice for us.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> My penthouse terrace seems to be a good choice for us.


Translation "My way overpriced studio in Disco Gardens with a window that kind of looks towards the Palm will be the only choice for us, but we'll need to take it in turns and see a chiropractic in the new Year because of the pain in the neck".

Happy new year.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Translation "My way overpriced studio in Disco Gardens with a window that kind of looks towards the Palm will be the only choice for us, but we'll need to take it in turns and see a chiropractic in the new Year because of the pain in the neck".
> 
> Happy new year.


Not quite old chap - 100m2 terrace, twin bedroom top floor apartment. Terrace wraps around two sides of the building.

Also, you'd have to drag me screaming to get me anywhere near Disco Gardens !!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not directly related but somewhat .... what are the metro/train timings for NY eve? We have family over who'll need to go directly to the airport right after the Burj Khalifa fireworks but i can't seem to find any information on the interwebs, including the RTA website. I think my googling is lacking.

Anyone have the information??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

w_man said:


> Not directly related but somewhat .... what are the metro/train timings for NY eve? We have family over who'll need to go directly to the airport right after the Burj Khalifa fireworks but i can't seem to find any information on the interwebs, including the RTA website. I think my googling is lacking. Anyone have the information??


Everything is running but it will take an age to get there and everything will be jam packed full of people. What time is their flight?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> Not directly related but somewhat .... what are the metro/train timings for NY eve? We have family over who'll need to go directly to the airport right after the Burj Khalifa fireworks but i can't seem to find any information on the interwebs, including the RTA website. I think my googling is lacking.
> 
> Anyone have the information??


OMG - I wouldn't even risk being anywhere near Downtown if they have a flight to catch!

They're expecting 1.5 MILLION people into that area. It will take hours to clear once the fireworks are over, the metro will be solid. In the past it's run until 3am, last year it ran for 24 hours, but who knows. Again, don't risk it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Have a look on Youtube, it's chaos year upon year.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh man! I told them this but they booked their flights anyways. I THINK they should be ok though - their flight is at 7am on the 2nd and they are prepared to just go to the airport straight from fireworks .... I'd imagine it will suck but I'm thinking they can make it to the airport by 5am no?

Still concerned about the timings of the train though - can't find anything specific online.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

w_man said:


> Oh man! I told them this but they booked their flights anyways. I THINK they should be ok though - their flight is at 7am on the 2nd and they are prepared to just go to the airport straight from fireworks .... I'd imagine it will suck but I'm thinking they can make it to the airport by 5am no?
> 
> Still concerned about the timings of the train though - can't find anything specific online.


So, in effect, they've got over 24 hours to get to the airport after the fireworks for a 0700 hrs flight on the *2nd January*


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hahaha yeah I think an entire day is enough time. No stress. Man, lots of drama over nothing.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This looks great fun, but with suitcases and carry on luggage would make it truly immense.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

*shudder* My idea of HELL!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> *shudder* My idea of HELL!


Many, many, many years ago (before some of you were born I would imagine), I went to Trafalgar Square for NYE. It was probably one of the scariest experiences of my life. When the crowd moved, you had no choice but to go with them. People actually died there. When we were finally able to escape, we couldn't get a tube, bus, train or taxi and ended up walking to Holland Park before we literally hijacked a black cab that was dropping people and begged him to take us home (we lived west and he was going home towards the east, so totally opposite direction). I think I got home around 5 or 6 am, stone cold sober (and freezing cold!). That was my last venture into town for NYE and I stand by that here too. Getting anywhere here on NYE is a nightmare. Home's the best place to see the new year in as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Many, many, many years ago (before some of you were born I would imagine), I went to Trafalgar Square for NYE. It was probably one of the scariest experiences of my life. When the crowd moved, you had no choice but to go with them. People actually died there. When we were finally able to escape, we couldn't get a tube, bus, train or taxi and ended up walking to Holland Park before we literally hijacked a black cab that was dropping people and begged him to take us home (we lived west and he was going home towards the east, so totally opposite direction). I think I got home around 5 or 6 am, stone cold sober (and freezing cold!). That was my last venture into town for NYE and I stand by that here too. Getting anywhere here on NYE is a nightmare. Home's the best place to see the new year in as far as I'm concerned.


Yep! Made the same mistake in London, New York and Hong Kong.....in DBX I stay on my roof! Xx. Except last year when we ventured with visitors to the Palm.....6 hr drive, only just made it to the flat party In time....never again ever!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

lxinuk said:


> Yep! Made the same mistake in London, New York and Hong Kong.....in DBX I stay on my roof! Xx. Except last year when we ventured with visitors to the Palm.....6 hr drive, only just made it to the flat party In time....never again ever!


Six hours OMG!

This was announced yesterday https://www.zawya.com/story/RTA_pro...Years_celebrations_venue-ZAWYA20141229101448/

But I still won't be leaving my garden!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

LesFroggitts said:


> So, in effect, they've got over 24 hours to get to the airport after the fireworks for a 0700 hrs flight on the *2nd January*


HA! dammit! I meant the 1st.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

w_man said:


> HA! dammit! I meant the 1st.


:fingerscrossed: will be needed a LOT
:flypig: will most likely be seen that night if they do make it to the airport
:rofl::rofl:
lane:They'll need one of these


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

So flight at 7am means check-in at least 5am. Might be worth going and getting e-gate cards to at least zip through immigration.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I work at Dubai Mall and we just found out that the metro WILL NOT be stopping at the Dubai Mall Metro Station starting at 10pm. Taxis will stop dropping people off at Dubai Mall starting at 4pm. Taxis will drop/pick up passengers at other nearby stops. Roads will be closed in and around Downtown starting BEFORE 6pm. 

If anyone plans on coming to Dubai Mall you better get here early and plan on being here very late. Roads will reopen at 2am. 

Good luck.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If that's the case - forget it big time.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Fantastic! Thanks to your responses and that one video someone posted - I was able to convince the peeps to drop the ridiculous idea. We'll just see the fireworks from Marina.

Now how about the next question - when should they leave for the airport from Marina if the flight is at 7am? I'm thinking 3ish?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

w_man said:


> Fantastic! Thanks to your responses and that one video someone posted - I was able to convince the peeps to drop the ridiculous idea. We'll just see the fireworks from Marina. Now how about the next question - when should they leave for the airport from Marina if the flight is at 7am? I'm thinking 3ish?


 As stated above....you said the flight was 7am on the 2nd....that's 24 hours after New Years! Right?

Oops sorry just re read the thread - I'm wrong sorry!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Good luck.*



w_man said:


> Now how about the next question - when should they leave for the airport from Marina if the flight is at 7am? I'm thinking 3ish?


How are they getting to the airport? Metro, taxi, you driving?

Take a look at Woot's post just above... they mention that the roads around Dubai Mall / Burj Khalifa won't even re-open until 2 am.

Based on what I've heard/read, the roads all along SZR, the marina, the Palm, downtown, etc. will be VERY CONGESTED until way past 3 am, as (young/energetic/crazy) people will still be out partying until all hours of the night.

If I were you, I would

a) take them and their bags to the best spot nearest the airport I could find, so that we wouldn't have to fight our way through the entire length of Dubai afterwards, or

b) if staying at the marina to watch, then take the long way around to the airport afterwards, ie. use the E77 and 311.


I don't know whether you've flown back to Canada recently, but just a heads up about my first experience flying home from here. I went back in November, booked for a 10:30 am Emirates flight on a Wednesday morning. We left home almost 3.5 hours before my flight (from Motor City, using the 311). Between rush-hour traffic congestion near the airport and the shockingly long amount of time it took to actually get through check-in, customs and walk to the gate, I arrived at the gate about 10 minutes before the boarding call. And my husband dropped me off at departures, I wasn't even looking for parking.

My advice is to give yourself WAY more time than you think you'll need. Unless of course, you like living on the edge. I don't .

PLEASE let us know how it went.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It may be worth booking a Careem car (or similar), giving them that as a send off gift, so to speak, and then you won't have the stress.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> It may be worth booking a Careem car (or similar), giving them that as a send off gift, so to speak, and then you won't have the stress.


Can't - Careem have been fully booked for today and tomorrow for over a week now. Only NOW cars are available.

Just trying to get out the Marina is going to be a nightmare. I second cutting across and using the 311 or even 611.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Can't - Careem have been fully booked for today and tomorrow for over a week now. Only NOW cars are available. Just trying to get out the Marina is going to be a nightmare. I second cutting across and using the 311 or even 611.


Really? I just booked a car for tomorrow at midday and my booking was accepted.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

For later in the day yes, but Early hours of tomorrow morning I was told they weren't taking bookings. You can try calling the operations centre and see if they'll do it. Especially as it's an airport run, but still needs to be super early.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

w_man said:


> Fantastic! Thanks to your responses and that one video someone posted - I was able to convince the peeps to drop the ridiculous idea. We'll just see the fireworks from Marina.
> 
> Now how about the next question - when should they leave for the airport from Marina if the flight is at 7am? I'm thinking 3ish?


Last year after NY it took hours for the traffic round Marina to clear as well as people! 
Couldn't get taxis and cars were parked up everywhere with people viewing fireworks.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. 

I am open to anything. I can go drop them off or I was considering Uber if they are available. Can certainly look at Careem as well but I guess what time should they be heading out? I was thinking 3 but I would imagine roads will still be bad. If they leave at 4 to get to the airport at 5 - would that be wishful thinking?

I have never been out on NYE here and certainly not at that hour so just wondering if anyone has experience ... does the traffic start dying down at around 4? 

Sounds like a good suggestion on taking 311 or 611 - will certainly do that.

@FourAgreements - We went to Canada in the summer and it wasn't bad. I do remember earlier in the year I went a few times when the traffic was backed up but I think the authorities had closed one of the roads in the terminal area or something. Other than that, I normally always get to the airport 2 hours before and go through e-gate and am at the gate by at least an hour before the flight.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go have a meal near the Airport (le Meridien for example), leave all their bags there and get the hotel car to take them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Go have a meal near the Airport (le Meridien for example), leave all their bags there and get the hotel car to take them.


I think it may be an issue to find a reasonably priced restaurant that's any good at this late stage


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

w_man said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I am open to anything. I can go drop them off or I was considering Uber if they are available. Can certainly look at Careem as well but I guess what time should they be heading out? I was thinking 3 but I would imagine roads will still be bad. If they leave at 4 to get to the airport at 5 - would that be wishful thinking? I have never been out on NYE here and certainly not at that hour so just wondering if anyone has experience ... does the traffic start dying down at around 4? Sounds like a good suggestion on taking 311 or 611 - will certainly do that. @FourAgreements - We went to Canada in the summer and it wasn't bad. I do remember earlier in the year I went a few times when the traffic was backed up but I think the authorities had closed one of the roads in the terminal area or something. Other than that, I normally always get to the airport 2 hours before and go through e-gate and am at the gate by at least an hour before the flight.


Why not call Careem and Uber and ask their advice. They should be fairly on top of what's going on, traffic disruptions, etc.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Why not call Careem and Uber and ask their advice. They should be fairly on top of what's going on, traffic disruptions, etc.


Good idea! Will do.

Will let you guys know how it goes tonight. Happy New Year everyone! be safe out there.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

w_man said:


> Good idea! Will do. Will let you guys know how it goes tonight. Happy New Year everyone! be safe out there.


Good luck and same to you and yours too.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Just to confirm, the downtown chaos began over an hour ago. Queue for Dubai Mall exit ramp goes down beyond Emirates Towers, plenty of horns being used.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking at the traffic flow, SZR busy in both directions although the Al Khail direction is less busy


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

So we were watching the traffic on Google maps and decided to leave around 4am (which then turned to 4:30 because they weren't ready in time). The roads were completely empty at that time and Uber had gone back to it's normal pricing at 4:30am. At 4am, it was still showing 2x pricing.

BTW, we watched the fireworks in Marina and it was great! A couple of hotels on JBR ended up doing their own fireworks on the beach so we had a great view. Simply walked to the beach at 11:45pm and walked back at 12:15am - fantastic! Oh and there was hardly any traffic in Marina - at least not around the Park Island.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

w_man said:


> So we were watching the traffic on Google maps and decided to leave around 4am (which then turned to 4:30 because they weren't ready in time). The roads were completely empty at that time and Uber had gone back to it's normal pricing at 4:30am. At 4am, it was still showing 2x pricing. BTW, we watched the fireworks in Marina and it was great! A couple of hotels on JBR ended up doing their own fireworks on the beach so we had a great view. Simply walked to the beach at 11:45pm and walked back at 12:15am - fantastic! Oh and there was hardly any traffic in Marina - at least not around the Park Island.


Brilliant!


----------

